# Laguna 2HP review



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr Sammy - I sent an email to my contact at Laguna.
I hope he will find a way to help.
Good luck - Just a side note - I am about to write a post about that soon…
I equipped my whole home shop in the past 9 months…. Bought good, reputable brands… There is always something wrong when you receive a new tool…


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

-How'd the bag get sucked into the motor? You did read the assembly instructions- right?

-In regards to the shipping, I'm not seeing what your talking about in the pics. Is the component damaged, or are you just pissed off about the damage to the box?

-Why did they charge you $250 for shipping a single component? I just checked Amazon…..Laguna only charges $100 to ship the entire machine?

You're not the first one to have a bad experience with these guys. I'm just trying to figure out how this deal went so bad?

http://www.amazon.com/Laguna-Tools-MDC0560-Cyclone-Collector/dp/B00F6ZP60I/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423507166&sr=8-4&keywords=Laguna+dust


----------



## CincyRW (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr Sammy - Dont beat yourself up over dropping the unit when you first got it. Human beings are basically designed to make mistakes.

If you dont get a satisfactory response from them, you may want to vigorously and factually explain your situation on social media. Here's a link to their facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/lagunatools

Hundreds (at least) of people get on that page every day. You'll get lots of exposure and your story will be noticed especially if its factual and includes data. Dont forget about Twitter either - same story.

You may also consider investigating your state's Attorney General's website. Generally this office deals with consumer protection. This is a long shot, but at least you'd have the satisfaction of knowing you did everything in your power to hold them accountable. This is a raw deal.

On a side note, thank you for your service and sacrifice to our country.


----------



## MrSammy (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought I read the instructions correctly. The unit was damaged. It's hard to see in the picture but one of the exhaust ports was bent in due to no protective padding there. It's currently sitting in my living room.

I questioned them numerous times on why the shipping was so expensive. Prior to shipment they stated it was expensive because it went by freight. The reason the whole unit didn't cost as much was it was coming out of a Woodcraft warehouse. They said it would be cheaper if it went by FedEx or UPS but they couldn't guarantee it. I had it shipped by freight but when I received it, it was damaged and sent my FedEx. Laguna took zero ownership of the problem. They claimed I had it switched to FedEx (not true). I asked why was I charged for freight and I have not received an answer. The good thing is I have the e-mail exchanges and receipts showing the charges and the FedEx receipt from the box.

I think I'm pissed on various levels. From the way the thought it was so funny to not taking ownership to charging me to ship one way and they took another route. I've given them plenty of opportunities to correct this but they haven't. The sad part is I like their products, at least my bandsaw.


----------



## dgage (Apr 8, 2010)

I will say I've read more than enough bad stories about Laguna's recent products and customer support that there is no way in hell I'll buy anything from them until they get their act together.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

I also read a lot of mixed reviews about the service…
But I bought a 14|12 nonetheless. 
Not only am I very pleased with the quality of the product itself, but I am very impressed with the service.
In fact, the best, and by far I have received in long time…. strange.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I suspect what happened is they shipped via FedEx air, that's the only way I can see getting to $250, but you agreed to the price so that's on you. Contact FedEx and file a claim for damage.


----------



## MrSammy (Feb 7, 2015)

The agreement was by ground and you can see the price of the FedEx on the label so the price is not on me Rick!


----------



## mhensel (Jan 19, 2011)

Gentleman - I think part of the problem lies in terminology. I believe when you say freight, you mean by truck or LTL. Keep in mind Fed Ex is both small parcel and LTL. UPS also has a LTL, and T/L division. Also, and they said that it guarantees it will be shipped freight with out damage. (The only other way was via FedEx but they couldn't guarantee it.) statement does not exist. No carrier can, or will make make that guarantee. Please also keep in mind, that only the shipper can file a claim with carrier, not the consignee. Typically any special instructions by consignee ( customer ) require something in writing that assures shipper that they will be reimbursed for said charges. If this was only a verbal agreement, it will be on the shipper ( Laguna ) to prove this conversation ever existed. For those of you not in the business, or curious, LTL= less than truck load--T/L= full truck / Over the road


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel your pain. A couple of months ago I called them to get some details on the 14/12 and the 14 suv band saw and the customer service person told me that when I pick the saw I want they would be willing to help me…..the hole point was getting info so I can make the decision….the person in customer service was a complete cow.


----------



## MrSammy (Feb 7, 2015)

I want to clarify it was agreed with laguna that it would not go by FedEx or UPS which is why the price was so high. I can post my bank statement if needed.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you pay using a credit card? If so, you could talk with the card company about filing a dispute for the difference in the shipping costs.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Mr. Sammy,
Completely off topc. Read my profile. If you ever need an ear to listen, drop me a line.

Woodenwarrior


----------



## HighPointWW (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Sammy.. sorry you had a bad experience with that DC. 
I bought the same DC from Laguna a few months ago, however mine was shipped with no issues, or damage. Assembly went fine, but had problems with the remote control. Lagunas customer service did get back to me and sent me a replacement remote after a couple of months (which also didn't work). After they told me on the phone that remote's range was only about 10-13 feet (useless), I replaced the whole Laguna control box with a PSI remote/mag switch (which now is working perfectly with a 50' range).
Shame is, I think this DC is a great unit, but as many others have pointed out, Lagunas customer service - not so much.


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

MrSammy,

First of all, I thank you for your service to my country. Having served three deployments to Vietnam in '68, '69 and '70, I have a better understanding of what you are feeling. Hold on, there is help out there.

Second, I am sorry you are having trouble with Laguna. I have read other stories here and on other forums which mirror your experiences. Call the credit card company immediately and explain the over charges. They will help you, but it will take a little time. If your temper is to short, I have experienced that myself, have a close family member call to negotiate with Laguna before calling the credit card company.

Third, hang in there brother, things will get better!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't dispute it with your credit card until you've exhausted the proper channels. Credit card disputes take time and set up an adversarial relationship with no guarantee you will win.

According to FedEx, either the shipper or receiver can file a claim. But when I tried to access the claim form it wouldn't allow me because I don't have Freight on my FedEx acct. So you may have to call.
http://images.fedex.com/us/freight/pdf/claimlossdamage.pdf


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

It sounds to me that Laguna has a people problem that they either don't want to address or don't care.
I have read many reviews on Laguna equipment and there always seems to be some problems with either there merchandise or customer service.
I can only say I am glad I have not bought anything from that company and probably never will.
I really can't believe that they are not willing to refund you the shipping cost difference!
That only tells me they could care less about their customers.
I am a VietNam vet as well and can only say I wish you good health in the future.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

> Did you pay using a credit card? If so, you could talk with the card company about filing a dispute for the difference in the shipping costs.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> - ChuckV


This is definitely the way to go. If you don't abuse it, your credit card company will usually side with you in any reasonable transaction & reverse the charges. You the consumer don't have much recourse against a less than honorable company. However your credit card company can simply reverse the charges & dump the problem in the vendor's lap rather than yours.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

So its clear that it was not packed well enough to protect the inlet that is bent.
I would assume that they would protect it with a piece of luan or something that would protect the equip a little better, or styrofoam to protect the inlet.

As far as shipping, it is clearly not right to charge 250 for a 35 shipping fee.
There's no amount of handling that can add up to that.

Good luck, it seems that Laguna continues to be total idiots when it comes to dealing with issues.

Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive used my credit card protection a number of times (as well as a woman I work with). It usually is not that painful of a process. You initiate a claim and fill out the details, much like you already have on this review. They do most of the dirty work and refund you if the company wont comply. Most of the time the credit card company will tell you to cease conversation with the retailer about the transaction after initiating the refund.

I def recommend doing using your CC protection.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you dispute it, have a paperwork trail ready because Laguna is probably going to fight. Keep in mind it is not your card issuer that makes the decision, it is Visa/MC/etc. I have shipped and received thousands of packages. I have never lost a dispute as the shipper. I have lost once as the receiver (customer) even though I received defective merchandise and even returned it to the seller. I ended paying for the original which was defective, and the replacement. Believe me, winning is not guaranteed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/26/your-money/what-happens-when-you-dispute-a-credit-card-charge.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I apologize Rick for not being more clear. I think Sammy has two reasons for this purchase to be totally refunded. First, the unit is damaged and two, the shipping charge was excessive. My Discover card has a very broad purchase protection that would issue a refund for damage alone. This was copy and pasted from my account page:

Return Guarantee
Return your Discover Card purchase if the store will not accept your return.

Unhappy with a purchase? Now you can return your Discover Card purchase within 90 days of the original purchase date if the store will not accept your return - and we'll refund the cost of the item up to $500.
Call 1-800-347-0213 to answer questions or to file a claim.

For my card, it's never been more than ten minutes of my time to start and file a dispute.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

This certainly looks bad on Laguna - their personal treatment to you on the phone on your initial contact, the fraud of charging for one shipping method and using another and then the complete lack of corporate ethics to not take responsibility and fix the problem. If there is a second side to this story, Laguna is free to join this forum and post but they don't. I've seen other vendors such as Hammer do this.

I'll certainly never buy anything from these clowns.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry about your experience Sammy with Laguna and thank you for posting it.

I will never do business with them based on what I have read here and from others.

Note: Many private carriers like FedEX and others are now "contracting" final delivery with your local post office.

I have a terrible local post office with lots of lazy folk who would rather return your packages than deliver them so I avoid their service but with other private companies now joining forces with USPS to reduce costs, they have hired USPS to do some final deliverys so beware everyone if you have problems like I do. (we have a community mail box system that sucks and this is the main problem.) And, since it is really a FedEx tracking number, your local post office can not tell you where your package is if it comes up missing.

When you pay more for private service and wind up getting crap service due to this partnership that is not disclosed, it really burns me up.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## MrSammy (Feb 7, 2015)

I greatly appreciate everyones feedback. I knew from the beginning there was going to be trouble, which is why I kept a paper trail. I gave them numerous opportunities to fix the problem. Bottom line is it is consumer fraud, however small it is. Like if you pay someone to put a brand new engine in and they put a used refurbished engine. Thats called product replacement and it's fraudulent. The same thing goes for when I pay over 200 dollars for shipment so it will specifically not go by FedEx or UPS and they ship it that way only pocketing the rest, that is fraudulent. The sad part is they make a good product but because of their lack of professionalism, lack of integrity and lack of honesty, I will never do business with them again.

As Ottacat mentioned, I'm shocked they haven't reached out to me especially after I sent e-mails requesting answers when I have the bank statements, laguna receipts and shipping receipts. That shows a lack of leadership in their organization and failure to do the right thing.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for your service.

I would file a claim with the bbb and contact your state attorney. Then file a claim with the credit card or debit card what ever you used at the bank. If it came directly out of your account just go to your bank and tell them what's going on. They would like to see you get your money back.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> For my card, it s never been more than ten minutes of my time to start and file a dispute.
> - Dedvw


I have a Discover also and love them but more people have Visa/MC. I'm just trying to relate my experience as a shipper and customer with regard to cc disputes. Sometimes it's necessary but it isn't a magic, get your money back button where the consumer wins every time. Once you play the dispute card then all polite negotiations are usually off the table and the ONLY recourse if you lose is court. And you may think that you can just take them to small claims but I have more bad news, in some jurisdictions the defendant can elevate it to normal court and often will if they keep lawyers on retainer. Then they can bury you legal maneuverings until you go insane trying to learn the legal system or break down and hire a lawyer (which is what they want). The OP might file the dispute and win in 10 minutes and I hope he does. I believe he deserves $470 refunded in shipping and a fully intact part. But I've been around the block enough times to know the good guy doesn't always win and being in the right means very little. I say all this not to stop anyone from disputing a charge, but to encourage the OP to pick up a telephone and start calling Laguna until you get someone that will listen. If that fails, call FedEx and try to file a claim. If that fails, then file a dispute.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This brings back memories in the 1990's in dealing with Delta and Porter Cable. Look what happened to them! Stay with it or they will win. Currently, I am facing a problem with Amazon and their seller- read the "fine" print (return policy). 
Let the buyer beware
I purchased a CNC from Laguna- great product and customer service, but that does not "negate" you situation. Stay on it. It is a process sometimes the results are good.
and as Stumpy says, "Sit back and have a cold one my friend you deserve it"


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi won't buy from Laguna… I think in the woodworking tool buisness reputation is everything. We all can understand that from time to time there can be a hiccup but I have noticed Laguna being in this bad customer service subject time after time. It can't be the buyer's fault all the time.

I live in So Cal and there factory is down the street from where I live and at times they put their refurbed or 2nd hand equipment on craigslist to sell. I called them and the guy that I was talking to was somewhat rude and it seemed that I was bothering him.

I heard that Laguna used to be the best but they have gone under new mangement now.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought this model about three years ago. This unit was discontinued by Laguna, so this comment is 'for the record' and to forewarn anyone who is contemplating buying a used one on the second hand market.

Overall, performance has been acceptable, with two problems … one minor and one major.

The minor problem is the 12" hose that connects to the cyclone cone to the barrel lid. Swirling chips and sawdust act like an abrasive that wears away the inside of the hose material. The end result is that the hose starts spraying fine dust into the air. As of today (September 13, 2018) I have replaced this hose twice. The original crapped out after about a year of use, the replacement lasted about 2 years. The cost to replace is about $40 including shipping.

The major problem is the motor. A few months ago, it started to squeek as the impeller spun down when shut off. Not loud, just a little squeek, which got louder and turned into a grinding noise when power was applied to the motor duirng startup. Those who grew up in farm country will understand when I say it started to sound like corn sheller. The bearings are going out in the motor, and the machine is out of warranty, so I have a couple of choices: junk the cyclone and buy a replacement, get the motor rebuilt at a local motor shop, or buy a replacement. Laguna's discounted cost for a new motor: $327.38

I weighted my alternatives. Buying a new machine is not in the cards right now. A local motor shop might be able to rebuild the motor, I would be without a dust collector for a period of time when I need to get into production mode for holiday sales (the bad motor runs, so I can get some work done). So I did the unthinkable … I ordered a replacment from Laguna.

Maybe I just got a lemon, but this makes me leary of buying any other Laguna tools. This is not a consumer-grade machine, and for the motor to go out after less than 3 years is not acceptable … especially when it sat unused for 4 months while I was ecovering from open-heart surgery.

Caveat Emptor


----------

